# Dog Hunting



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Yesterday sucked. I drove 1 hour to the camp only to get a text from a forum member saying there where dogs running our property. It's really great to work my ASS off not to mention all the $ I spend on that property to have this happen. So I said to everyone shoot those f'n things if you see them. I left to go to the woods and the dog hunter was on the side of our land with the locater antena pointed at our land so I stopped to say hi. I said how are you why the f are your dogs on my land. He said he let them out in Florida 15 miles away and he has been trying to get it back for a few hours. I said we are a still hunt club and his dog just messed up 5 guys that drove from Pensacola so find them quick b/c all of us are going to kill them if we see them. I change my mind this crap needs to stop! There is no land big enough to dog hunt without messing others up. The trade off is B.S. I manage my deer to grow big so if the way I do things crosses into your club you get a big deer. All we get is your stupid ass dogs and some ******* with 3 teethAND A GUN in his truck telling me he is just looking for his dog. I love dogs and it's sad but I am going to be going out of my way to kill those things on my land then i'm going to leave the dog on our property line for all to see and break the collar or throw it into the river. Thats the most improtant part. Even if your dog is not killed your collar is gone or broke. F dog hunting!


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

i feel your pain.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Dude, just take a deep breath. We've had our private lease messed up this year on several hunts. Not by dogs, but by 4-wheelers, horseback riders, and even a privately held clay shoot next door on opening weekend. It does happen sometimes and it is aggravating, but it is part of hunting.

I've been in your situation many, many times. I always help the hunters find their dogs and get them off my property, but I never get mad or tell them off. One thing you don't want to do is shoot someones hunting dog. A guy up near monroeville lost his whole heard of cows and several prize horses for shooting dogs on his lease, they killed every piece of livestock he had. It isn't worth getting into a war over.

If it happens every weekend then that is one thing, but having to round up someone elses dogs was usually a guarantee two or three times a year if I hunted every weekend of Alabama gun season. One thing I can promise you is that it will not run the deer off, they stay right in their home range.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fromthedepths (12/27/2009)*i feel your pain.


I don't.

I'm a still hunter that has dog hunted a time or two and I don't want to see any type of hunting disappear. In fact, I wish someone would drop their tailgate this evening and drop about a dozen out where I hunt so that they might get some deer moving. 

If this was a once in a blue moon happening I would say"stuff happens". If it was an every week thing then I'd be more inclined to agree with you. Is going to jail and or receiving stiff fines for killing the dogs worth it? I wouldn't think so but that's up to you to decide. If you do decide to shoot, I wouldn't tell another living soul. There's been many a tire slashed, clubhouses burned and even some killings over shooting someones dogs.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

What are the fines for private clubs? They can't get to our trucks or club. It's all behind a house owned by a gun carying wild man.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

The dog didnt do any thing, be a man and do something to the dog owner. The dog is just doing what it is trained to do. I really like my dog and if some asshole shot it because it was on their property, well lets just say im that crazzy asshole that would probably be on the news. Some asshole shoots dog for being on his property so the dog owner _____ ____.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i had some dogs mess up my hunt earlier this year. i was in the stand one morning and at 630 here come the dogs. i didnt want to shoot the dogs and i didnt want them to mess up my hunt because they were heading towards the area the deer come from soi decided i should try to scare them back from where they came. i jumped up and waved my hands in the air and the first 2 saw me and took off back where they came from. the third dog saw me and bolted about 50 yards into some thick stuff and proceded to bark for a good 5 mins. the mornin was so still you could hear a pin drop and this dog was tearing it up!! finally i had had enough and was completely frustrated so i fired off a shot to run him off and he took off. he ran about another 75yrds and started up again. finally after about 15mins he decided he had had enough and left. i havent seen a deer out of that stand since....


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bullshark (12/27/2009)*What are the fines for private clubs? They can't get to our trucks or club. It's all behind a house owned by a gun carying wild man.


You keep believing that.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Bullshark (12/27/2009)*What are the fines for private clubs? They can't get to our trucks or club. It's all behind a house owned by a gun carying wild man.


What "fines". I've heard of people paying upwards of 2K for shooting a dog when it went to civil. I know of one case where the guy claimed he hit the dog with his truck by accident. The game warden skinned the dog on sight and found the bullet holes in the hide. Do not pass go, do not collect $200.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *Geronimo (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Bullshark (12/27/2009)*What are the fines for private clubs? They can't get to our trucks or club. It's all behind a house owned by a gun carying wild man.
> ...


You keep spouting off when you don't know what the hell your talking about. F dog hunting.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Bullshark (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Geronimo (12/27/2009)*
> ...


I wasn't spouting off; I was giving some advice. If you don't want it that's no sweat off of my back. There not my dog's so I could care less. Like I said though, If you choose to shoot them, I'dkeep it to myself.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

Many moons ago, in another state, a friend was having terrible dog problems on his land, not leased land, fully owned family land, about 1200 acres, constantly having dogs, packs of them, running around like they were lost, tearing up lambs for the sport of it, not eating them at all.

I sat in a stand for a couple of weekends, with a full auto AK47 and 30 rnd clips, and shot dozens of them, some with collars and transmitters, most without, we buried them deep with limesalt using a back hoe, and to this day, has never spoke of the problem again.



His words, not mine, "trespass is trespass", he gives me the impression, he would handle human trespass the same way, you can hear banjo's in the hills around him, very country.



Skippy


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Skippy (12/27/2009)*Many moons ago, in another state, a friend was having terrible dog problems on his land, not leased land, fully owned family land, about 1200 acres, constantly having dogs, packs of them, running around like they were lost, tearing up lambs for the sport of it, not eating them at all.
> I sat in a stand for a couple of weekends, with a full auto AK47 and 30 rnd clips, and shot dozens of them, some with collars and transmitters, most without, we buried them deep with limesalt using a back hoe, and to this day, has never spoke of the problem again.
> 
> His words, not mine, "trespass is trespass", he gives me the impression, he would handle human trespass the same way, you can hear banjo's in the hills around him, very country.
> ...


Damn it sounds like your bragging about killing someones dogs. Hope you feel better about yourself now.


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

> *Splittine (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Skippy (12/27/2009)*Many moons ago, in another state, a friend was having terrible dog problems on his land, not leased land, fully owned family land, about 1200 acres, constantly having dogs, packs of them, running around like they were lost, tearing up lambs for the sport of it, not eating them at all.
> ...




Not at all, that is just one of the problems with writing, the intent is often misread, I have no feelings about it at all, what I was trying to infer, and to pass on the experience, was that regardless of what either side thinks, what seems like a small inconvenience to one, can be considered a major issue for another, and folks can and will take matters into their own hands.



You have a responsibility to make sure your dogs don't trespass and ruin someone else's hunt while at the same time enjoying your hunt, as you do not, and cannot, predict what might happen, being legal or illegal, I was told they were ferule dogs at the time, and he thought that was all they were, afterwards, it was too late to do anything about it, however, it has never happened again, thankfully.



Skippy


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *ScullsMcNasty (12/27/2009)*i had some dogs mess up my hunt earlier this year. i was in the stand one morning and at 630 here come the dogs. i didnt want to shoot the dogs and i didnt want them to mess up my hunt because they were heading towards the area the deer come from soi decided i should try to scare them back from where they came. i jumped up and waved my hands in the air and the first 2 saw me and took off back where they came from. the third dog saw me and bolted about 50 yards into some thick stuff and proceded to bark for a good 5 mins. the mornin was so still you could hear a pin drop and this dog was tearing it up!! finally i had had enough and was completely frustrated so i fired off a shot to run him off and he took off. he ran about another 75yrds and started up again. finally after about 15mins he decided he had had enough and left. i havent seen a deer out of that stand since....


i was not going to say anything at all about dog huting because its has been thrown in our face all year already that some people on here do not like it. everyone has there right to there opinion. in saying that though, if you think one incident ruined your poor stalk hunting spot then you are utterly confused. i have dog hunted many many years and my most favorite afternoonplaces to hunt were places that we would purposely run our dogs through on the club the morning of. why, because the deer are coming right back to the area they left. if doghunting ruined the deer herd, then why do every dog hunting club out there still run deer every week? why, because they never leave and if they do they are back within a day or so if not hours. i can understand people being upset with the dogs in general not being where they are suppose to be ( hunters fault ), but as of ruinning you "spot", you are wrong.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Did someone really just talk about killing anothersmans dog on here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WOW wtf has this hunting forum come to???


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

yup, pretty sad. all i can say is if someone shoots my dog hopefully they'll dig the grave big enough for two and save me from a little work


----------



## xl883lo (Oct 24, 2007)

> *Splittine (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Skippy (12/27/2009)*Many moons ago, in another state, a friend was having terrible dog problems on his land, not leased land, fully owned family land, about 1200 acres, constantly having dogs, packs of them, running around like they were lost, tearing up lambs for the sport of it, not eating them at all.
> ...


Too bad for the dogs.......but blame the dog owner. Too often you hear the dog owner saydogs are just doing what comes naturally. Reality is too often they are releasing dogs to intentially run through some one elses land too essentially STEAL from that land owner.


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

i dont no if i would shoot the dogs they are just doing what they were taught maybe get the collars and go to the owner:nonono


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Just got a call and there were dogs all over again today. Other than killing the dogs what else can we do? 2 days in a row now.


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Dog hunters screwed us this morning. It's a weekly event. They hunted a 500 acre tract west of our property. Five of their dogs jumped the county road, ran wild through our lease for three hours an they were tracking them over a mile from where they hunted walking on our property. We go to the Alabama fish and game commission every year to try to get it banned. We have gained traction and may have some success if we keep trying. It has already been banned in the south half of the county where we hunt. I encourage all of you who are continually harrassed by tresspassing dog hunters to contact your local fish and game officer and complain and also appear in Montgomery at the annual meeting and express your displeasure. It's time for it to end. Take action. 



There is no excuse for tresspassing. It's just a matter of time until it is completely banned but your involvment may help speed up the process.


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

i would try and catch who ever it is releasing them up there and call the game warden or catch the dogs cut the collars off and take em to the dog shelter or take the dogs and collars to the wardens office but i just dont think i would shoot em because its not there fault ya no what i mean just hate to hear about somebody getin in trouble for shooting dogs:letsdrink


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *KLB1 (12/27/2009)*Dog hunters screwed us this morning. It's a weekly event. They hunted a 500 acre tract west of our property. Five of their dogs jumped the county road, ran wild through our lease for three hours an they were tracking them over a mile from where they hunted walking on our property. We go to the Alabama fish and game commission every year to try to get it banned. We have gained traction and may have some success if we keep trying. It has already been banned in the south half of the county where we hunt. I encourage all of you who are continually harrassed by tresspassing dog hunters to contact your local fish and game officer and complain and also appear in Montgomery at the annual meeting and express your displeasure. It's time for it to end. Take action.
> 
> There is no excuse for tresspassing. It's just a matter of time until it is completely banned but your involvment may help speed up the process.


Thats as good as done! You should post the date of this meeting a month before to give hunters the time they need to show up at it. If you don't want to send me a link now and I will do it.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Do and say what you want and Im not saying the dog hunters are right cause Im not but trying to get dog hunting banned will be the worst thing you can do. If you push to get it banned you are helping out the "Anti's" win. They will get dog hunting banned guess whats next, your still hunting. There is another way to handle it without getting aform of hunting banned. If you protest it you might as well go ahead and sell your guns cause you wont need them any longer.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Thats what my dad says but i'm not one to jump on that boat. If hunting is going to get banned it's going to get banned anyway. We might as well have some peacefull years until that point. Hunting will never get banned.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Bullshark (12/27/2009)*Thats what my dad says but i'm not one to jump on that boat. If hunting is going to get banned it's going to get banned anyway. We might as well have some peacefull years until that point. Hunting will never get banned.


And people once thought they could catch Snapper and Grouper whenever they wanted. Dont be nieve about the situation, if you let them they will ban hunting. It might not be today, tomorrow or next week butif you help them or lay down and let them it will be faded out in the future, maybe not mine and yours but maybe in your childs.


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

I will post the information on the next meeting in Montgomery. In the meantime, find out who the officer is in your county/area and start ear banging him every time this happens. They are required to keep records of every complaint made. We have actually gotten many local residents to sign a petition to ban dog hunting with good success. One of them had dog hunter buckshot go through the side of their trailer and had no problem signing the petition. 



The "slippery slope" argument is nonsense. Dog hunting has been banned in many places and everywhere it has happened the hunting has gotten better and the hunting industry has thrived as people who take the time to do it the right way tend to generate more revenue for the area. Slippery slopes are the last ditch argument of those who have no real point to make and know their position is just plain weak.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

Dont know who u lease from but if its from rms and you kill somebodys dog u wont have a club anymore.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Bullshark (12/27/2009)*Just got a call and there were dogs all over again today. Other than killing the dogs what else can we do? 2 days in a row now.




how about go find the club or guys running them and talk to them in a civil manner and quit whinning about every little thing...you talk about shooting the dogs...how would you like it if somebody down your street shot your dog because he got out and wandered into their yard...kind of the same concept here


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *countryjwh (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *ScullsMcNasty (12/27/2009)*i had some dogs mess up my hunt earlier this year. i was in the stand one morning and at 630 here come the dogs. i didnt want to shoot the dogs and i didnt want them to mess up my hunt because they were heading towards the area the deer come from soi decided i should try to scare them back from where they came. i jumped up and waved my hands in the air and the first 2 saw me and took off back where they came from. the third dog saw me and bolted about 50 yards into some thick stuff and proceded to bark for a good 5 mins. the mornin was so still you could hear a pin drop and this dog was tearing it up!! finally i had had enough and was completely frustrated so i fired off a shot to run him off and he took off. he ran about another 75yrds and started up again. finally after about 15mins he decided he had had enough and left. i havent seen a deer out of that stand since....
> ...


its a good possibility that you are right. it could be just a coincidence but it is a stand that i would see at least 5 deer each time i sat and for the last month since the dogs, i havent seen a single deer. i will agree that december is a bad month for deer hunting so that could be it. could be a change of food source with the changing season. i do know one thing that was a fact though, the beautiful, crisp morning when i wokeup at 3am, drove 2hrs in the dark and was in the stand by 530am got ruined by a pack of dogs. thats enough for me. i will be the first to congratulate anyone on their harvest. i am not a anti dog hunter. i agree with chase about this subject. however, it is a dog hunters RESPONSIBILITY to control their dogs. tresspassing dogs or hunters is not ok and should not have to be tolerated.


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Bullshark (12/27/2009)*Just got a call and there were dogs all over again today. Other than killing the dogs what else can we do? 2 days in a row now.
> ...




Been there tried that. It doesn't work. They can't control their dogs and they know it and don't really care. I personally can't shoot a dog so I just keep calling the game warden and get involved at the governmental level trying to get it banned. Talking to them is useless.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *KLB1 (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *fisheye48 (12/27/2009)*
> ...




while your at it fight to get all guns banned to...then we will have to use spears...keep up the good fight for all us hunters:banghead


----------



## KLB1 (Feb 2, 2008)

> *fisheye48 (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *KLB1 (12/27/2009)*
> ...


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

It's not the same thing. If I use your great logic I can't do anything. If I shoot the dog I go to jail if i go to a warden and add another complaint I am part of the reason one day hunting will be banned. WTF!!!! How about getting these trespassing/thieves to take some responsability for there self? Instead of calling the people who are getting screwed babies how about holding the people doing it responsable? If this so called war against hunting is going on, running off the people who spend thousands a year in hunting is pretty stupid b/c jethro's ass will not be there to lend a hand.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (12/27/2009)*yup, pretty sad. all i can say is if someone shoots my dog hopefully they'll dig the grave big enough for two and save me from a little work


I haven't hunted with dogs in years(and that was rabbit hunting,bird hunting)....but if someone shot my dog being part of my family...(now I take care to control my dog and he doesn't get out or run)....but I might have to agree with Josh....I would not be happy and might go crazy.:blownaway....

I have neighbors dogs on my land alot and it just ends my hunt early....I'm a dog lover and just take them back down to the cabin so the others hunting don't have there hunt ruin to.I think they follow the sent in the woods from us as we pet them anyway.when they come to visit Buster.

To me hunting isn't that important to kill someones pet!!(animal)


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Banning dog hunting isn't gonna be the next step to gun control or hunting in general. If dog hunting were banned, the dog hunters would still be able to hunt. They would just have to learn to hunt without their dogs. Dog hunting has been baned in a large percentage of the country already. 

What is gonna be the downfall of hunting, is those pollititions that are elected by people that dont know a thing about putting people in office.

I will say, if gun control ,as we fear, ever comes, the last thing you'll be worried about is going hunting!


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

I do not know the laws in AL. But in FL the Dog's owner can AND SHOULD be held responsible for the dog's trespassing and attempt to take deer.

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=647><TBODY><TR><TD><P class=breadcrumb>FWC Home : Recreation : Hunting : Deer Dogs</TD></TR><TR><TD><H1>Registration requirement for use of dogs to take deer on private lands</H1></TD></TR><TR><TD vAlign=top><P class=Body align=left>A no-cost registration is required for any person using dogs to take deer on private property in Florida. The 2009-2010 application form will be available here August 1, 2009.<P class=Body align=left>Under FWC rules, take of deer includes harvesting deer , attempting to take or harvest deer; trailing, pursuing or molesting deer. Registration is required during the deer dog training season and any open deer hunting season when taking of deer with dogs is permitted. Any person using dogs to take deer on private property that has not been registered would be in violation of the registration rule, and that person could receive a citation. <P class=Body align=left>The registration requirement is in addition to all existing rules regarding the use of dogs for hunting including the hunter responsibility and road hunting rules. Registration can be issued to the landowner or any other individual who has rights to hunt the property as designated by the landowner in a hunting lease or written permission. <P class=Body align=left>Registration will require completion of an application which will require information about the property including a boundary map, description of the property, a copy of a hunting lease or written permission from the landowner for hunting the property. The landowner(s) will not be required to sign the application. Contact information for the landowner(s) will be required on the application. <SPAN class=BodyRedBold>Applicants registered from the prior year will receive renewals in August, and will receive the same Registration number issued the previous year.<P class=Body align=left>Once a registration has been issued, the registration number must be on or attached to the collar of any dog used for taking deer on the registered property. Failure to have the registration number on or attached to the dog's collar would be a violation of this rule and could result in a citation. Any person using dogs to take deer on the registered property will be required to have a copy of the registration in their possession when that person is on the property and using dogs to take deer. Failure to have a copy of the registration in possession when using dogs to take deer will be a violation of this rule and could result in a citation. Any person using dogs to take deer on a registered property will be required to keep the dogs on the registered property. Failure to keep dogs on the registered property will be a violation of this rule and could result in a citation against the individual who is using dogs to take deer</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

JMO BBob


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *ironman172 (12/27/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (12/27/2009)*yup, pretty sad. all i can say is if someone shoots my dog hopefully they'll dig the grave big enough for two and save me from a little work
> ...


first off, i am 100% against killing a dog that has trespassed on your property! that is absolutely the wrong thing to do.

however, from what i know, hunting dogs are used for that purpose alone and arent household pets. the dog hunters i know keep their dogs in a pen outside and the only contact they have with their owners is during feeding time. the reason they give for this is because once they become a pet they arent as effective when it comes time to trail a deer... i may be wrong and please dont blast me for this but that is what i have been told from the dog hunters that i know.


----------



## inshoreJAM (Aug 2, 2009)

I have watched from my treestand in still hunt sections of Blackwater as doghunters drop tailgates and run dogs through the area. Maybe not all dog hunters are bad, but certainly as a whole they are less respectfull of other peoples property and well being. As for shooting the dogs, thats your boat to row, I've seen and heard of MANY dog hunters shooting their own dogs, so just save them the cost of the bullet if thats what you wanna do. Won't be long before it's all banned, thank God...


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't have deer dogs but I do have rabbit dogs! The problem with banning dog hunting is it is not going to be only deer dogs it will be ALL DOGS! So all of you guys that still hunt but love to go with your buddy and rabbit hunt or squirrel hunt that is goin to be over right along with the deer dogs!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wild ***** (12/28/2009)*I don't have deer dogs but I do have rabbit dogs! The problem with banning dog hunting is it is not going to be only deer dogs it will be ALL DOGS! So all of you guys that still hunt but love to go with your buddy and rabbit hunt or squirrel hunt that is goin to be over right along with the deer dogs!


I agree. Ironically, I went rabbit hunting with dogs for the very first timeyesterday over on a local wma. It was very enjoyable and the dogs never got out of the small sections we were running. We were running beagles and they were wearing shock collars so that if they did get out of the section then the owner could give them a little jolt to get themto come back to him.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I've had far more problems with yard dogs running through my stand than hunting dogs. While ya'll are trying to get hunting dogs banned, can ya'll include yard dogs as well? 

Thanks

BTW....Its kind of sad that a non-land owner would run up into another state and demand their laws change to make their weekend a little more enjoyable. Thats akin to Alabama recreational fishermen demanding that Florida outlaw diving because when they come down here on the weekends to go fishing and a dive boat comes up beside them on a reef it messes them up. You don't think non-hunters get pissed at still hunters? You start trying to ban a single type of hunting because you don't like it, well, it opens the door up for people to ban what you do because they don't like it.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *AUradar (12/28/2009)*I've had far more problems with yard dogs running through my stand than hunting dogs. While ya'll are trying to get hunting dogs banned, can ya'll include yard dogs as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BTW....Its kind of sad that a non-land owner would run up into another state and demand their laws change to make their weekend a little more enjoyable. Thats akin to Alabama recreational fishermen demanding that Florida outlaw diving because when they come down here on the weekends to go fishing and a dive boat comes up beside them on a reef it messes them up. You don't think non-hunters get pissed at still hunters? You start trying to ban a single type of hunting because you don't like it, well, it opens the door up for people to ban what you do because they don't like it.


Exactly, nail on the head.

Bullshark has another thread looking to lease small pieces of land (20 acres) near big blocks of timber for hunting property. So it is okay to plant a food plot and draw deer off of a 1,000 acre hunting club that pays $10,000 a year in lease fee's and shoot one of thier well managed deer that you drew off of their land and onto your $200 lease. It sounds just like what you are bitching about, stealing someone elses deer.

It's not your deer until you kill it and some of your hunts will be ruined by others no matter where you hunt. Go ahead and start killing dogs up there in Alabama where your not even from. Chances are the situation will turn out much worse than it is now.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

> *AUradar (12/28/2009)*I've had far more problems with yard dogs running through my stand than hunting dogs. While ya'll are trying to get hunting dogs banned, can ya'll include yard dogs as well?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> BTW....Its kind of sad that a non-land owner would run up into another state and demand their laws change to make their weekend a little more enjoyable. Thats akin to Alabama recreational fishermen demanding that Florida outlaw diving because when they come down here on the weekends to go fishing and a dive boat comes up beside them on a reef it messes them up. You don't think non-hunters get pissed at still hunters? You start trying to ban a single type of hunting because you don't like it, well, it opens the door up for people to ban what you do because they don't like it.


+1



Try to actually speak to the dog hunters in a civilized manner. *<U>Be a man. Do the right thing. </U>*Stop talking on this forum like some kind of child about how your right to hunt is more important than the rights of others.

Your rant about how you plan to shoot dogs is not only immature, but it also hurts your cause of trying to resolve the problem, and could be used against you in a court of law should any dogs go missing.

I honestly WISH some dogs would run through my land. I have hundreds of pictures of deer, and they are only moving at night. At least some dogs would force them to move around and give me a chance to see them. Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Bloodhound (Nov 23, 2009)

I was not going to reply, BUT.

I have some land that I lease and have a couple dogs that do come in and I guess ruin the hunt, but I am not going to shoot them, I take advantage of it and pour a cup of coffe and break out a sandwich.

They are not hunting dogs chasing deer, but if they was running deer I would take advantage of that fact and be ready for a buck to come running by, then pour a cup of coffee and have a bite while thing calmed down.



Good Luck in what ever you do, but take advantage of it, is what I say.


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a lease in Florida and a lease in Alabama . We are having deer dog issues on both leases. I am not going to shoot the dogs, but I am done chasing some idiots dogs! KLB1 has some rock solid points... Looks like I'll be in Montgomery and Tallahasse!!


----------



## Fishwater (Oct 2, 2007)

> *AUradar (12/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> BTW....Its kind of sad that a non-land owner would run up into another state and demand their laws change to make their weekend a little more enjoyable. Thats akin to Alabama recreational fishermen demanding that Florida outlaw diving because when they come down here on the weekends to go fishing and a dive boat comes up beside them on a reef it messes them up. You don't think non-hunters get pissed at still hunters? You start trying to ban a single type of hunting because you don't like it, well, it opens the door up for people to ban what you do because they don't like it.




Well thats just stupid. If you lease a home should it give you rights of use? How about leasing space for your business? How about leasing land? Its the same. Regardless of ownership, a lease gives you property rights and as such an interest in their governing.

Some folks will never understand that dog hunting trespasses on the rights of others. Trespassing sucks and so does dog hunting.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *P-cola_Native (12/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *AUradar (12/28/2009)*I've had far more problems with yard dogs running through my stand than hunting dogs. While ya'll are trying to get hunting dogs banned, can ya'll include yard dogs as well?
> ...


Stupid stupid stupid. I want some land I dont have to share with anyone else. I'm not going to drive the deer on other properties to mine I just don't want someone in my stand every day i'm not in the woods. Stupid stupid stupid. You can bet your ass I have enough respect not to ever go on the other property without permision even if I have to trail a deer. It's not mine. Comparing that to people letting their dogs out on our property edge just to kill our deer is stupid. 

As far as shooting the dogs, I was pissed. I have not done it and wont if it's against the law. But since my only option other than letting them steel my deer is going to that meeting i'm going to be there with bells on.


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Fishwater (12/28/2009)*
> 
> Well thats just stupid. If you lease a home should it give you rights of use? How about leasing space for your business? How about leasing land? Its the same. Regardless of ownership, a lease gives you property rights and as such an interest in their governing.
> Some folks will never understand that dog hunting trespasses on the rights of others. Trespassing sucks and so does dog hunting.


if I go rent a condo on a beach does that give me property rights? No. neither does leaseing hunting rights from someone's property.

but again, dog hunting and yard dogs, both cause problems for still hunters. Why not ban the house dogs as well? Why should you ban someone else's sport just because you think its stupid? There are people who think what you do is stupid. Doesn't mean they should be able to ban it.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Bullshark (12/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *P-cola_Native (12/28/2009)*
> ...


It isn't stupid. People who manage thousands of acres of land absolutely hate it when someone leases 10 acres of adjoining property and plants food plots, which baits their deer onto your property. Deer don't live on 20 acre farms, they might spend time on one but their home range is a lot bigger. You're not paying for all the land that deer needs for water, food, andcover. Your just baiting someone elses deer who is paying for all those things.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying you shouldn't do it. I have several small leases myself. I was just putting your rant about dogs into perspective. 

If they are letting the dogs out right on the edge of your property and shooting the deer as they run out the other side then that is a verybig problem that has to be delt with, but dogs will wonder onto your property after they get lossed or they fail to cut the dogs off before they get away(which happens all the time). I've hunted on leased land in Alabama since I was 12 and it has been an occasional problem on every single place I have ever hunted.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Your missing the point. Wet we do has no adverse effects on others. According to the post earlier if a dog runs onto private land without written permission it breaks 3 different laws. How are we imposing on others doing what we do? It makes no sence. It has nothing to do with if I or we agree with it. It's just like loud music after 10:00pm. It's not that we hate music we just want to sleep.


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

You know I find it funny I went to blue springs this weekend for the dog hunt and the warden said there was between 7 and 800 people there. That sure is alot of dog hunters didn't really look like a dying sport to me! I would have liked to know how many of those are stalk hunters that get on here or places like like this bash dog hunters and then show up on a public hunt and kill deer in front of our dogs!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Bullshark (12/28/2009)*Your missing the point. Wet we do has no adverse effects on others. According to the post earlier if a dog runs onto private land without written permission it breaks 3 different laws. How are we imposing on others doing what we do? It makes no sence. It has nothing to do with if I or we agree with it. It's just like loud music after 10:00pm. It's not that we hate music we just want to sleep.


If you plant a food plot that is 100 yards from the big clubs plot and shoot a 10 point on opeing morning that they have been feeding and watching grow for 5 years that IS imposing on their hunting. Dogs aren't running through the land ruining a particular hunt, but the effect is the same.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *P-cola_Native (12/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Bullshark (12/28/2009)*
> ...


Got you. I missunderstood your point. Sorry.The way I look at that is how many deer can I actually draw on to 25 acres.My problem is the guy was on our boundry saying he's trying to locate a dog he let out in Florida with a rifle on the drivers seat. And the truck had Alabama plates. He had a nice long shot also from his position in 2 directions. And there were member hunters 100 yards in the woods.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

U shoot my dog i shoot U:moon


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Bullshark (12/28/2009)*Your missing the point. Wet we do has no adverse effects on others. According to the post earlier if a dog runs onto private land without written permission it breaks 3 different laws. How are we imposing on others doing what we do? It makes no sence. It has nothing to do with if I or we agree with it. It's just like loud music after 10:00pm. It's not that we hate music we just want to sleep.


because what you are saying is that because some people play their music loud after 10:00pm we should ban playing music all together.

If a dog runs a deer onto your lease then he's not running "your" deer. he's running another deer. Whatever was on your lease will move out of the way and then come back. No different from when you walk out to your stand.

Now there are some a-holes that will set dogs out on other people's property. And there are a-holes who tresspass, put up stands, and still hunt on other people's property as well. Neither of those cases should warrant banning hunting.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Wild ***** (12/28/2009)*I don't have deer dogs but I do have rabbit dogs! The problem with banning dog hunting is it is not going to be only deer dogs it will be ALL DOGS! So all of you guys that still hunt but love to go with your buddy and rabbit hunt or squirrel hunt that is goin to be over right along with the deer dogs!




+1 they will ban all dogs no matter what you hunt...including birds...just becasue dogs mess up your deer hunt and go to the state and want to get it banned doesnt mean they are gonna say oh well since its just dog hunting deer lets just ban that...they are gonna look at the big picture and just outlaw it all so they get it all in one failed swoop! the people who want to hurt just the dog hunters will end up hurting people who hunt with dogs as a whole no matter what they hunt...pick your fights carefully people!!!


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *Bullshark (12/28/2009)*
> 
> Got you. I missunderstood your point. Sorry.The way I look at that is how many deer can I actually draw on to 25 acres.My problem is the guy was on our boundry saying he's trying to locate a dog he let out in Florida with a rifle on the drivers seat. And the truck had Alabama plates. He had a nice long shot also from his position in 2 directions. And there were member hunters 100 yards in the woods.


You are right, that is complete bs. But then again, he wasn't just a dog hunter. He was an illegal dog hunter sending his dogs onto someone elses land and hunting out of his truck. All of which is illegal.

The small piece of land thing was just a comparison, no it isn't exactly the same. It just goes to show by hunting a small lease _legally_, we might be pissing someone else off just as bad as the illegal dog hunter named jethro.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

> *Wild ***** (12/28/2009)*You know I find it funny I went to blue springs this weekend for the dog hunt and the warden said there was between 7 and 800 people there. That sure is alot of dog hunters didn't really look like a dying sport to me! I would have liked to know how many of those are stalk hunters that get on here or places like like this bash dog hunters and then show up on a public hunt and kill deer in front of our dogs!


exactly!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

AUyou missed it again. It's not the music it's how it affects others rights to peace and property. I understand most of your points but that still leaves my situation the same. I would hate it if this affected the bird hunters but has it in the counties that have outlawed deer dogs. If it has not then I have nothing to regret. But if it did it does change my thinking.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

You idiots have hit an all time low... Killing dogs, give me a break. "That will teach the rest of them bastards to runacross my food plot". I think all you sh!t's that share this mentality should be burned out!. Keep up that shit and see what happens...


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I think the overwhelming majority of forum members have told him NOT to shoot the dogs, and he admited he wasn't going to and was just mad.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

> *whipper snapper (12/28/2009)*You idiots have hit an all time low... Killing dogs, give me a break. "That will teach the rest of them bastards to runacross my food plot". I think all you sh!t's that share this mentality should be burned out!. Keep up that shit and see what happens...




OK! Now we're threatening to burn peoples camps. That's got to be an all time low.


----------



## Southernblood77 (Dec 22, 2009)

It's ironic that I found this on here. The dogs that you are refering to that ran through your lease Saturday morning were a gentlemens that is in our hunting party. We did indeed put them out in a section 15+/- miles South in Florida. Unfortanetly out of 12 dogs we put out 3 of them got by us and into Alabama. It took hours for them to be caught do to having to use public roads and try to get as close as possible to catch them. The hunter you saw trying to find the dogs was the owner of the dogs and I can assure you he nor anyone else in our party would intentionally let the dogs get out of the section much less onto someones private land. We all do quite a bit of still hunting and know how aggrevating it is to have a dog come through while you are hunting. Most the time it ruins your hunt but I have also killed deer because of it. Keep in mind you are not that far from the dog hunt area inBlack Waterwhere there are quite a few hunting parties and a few thousand hunting dogs...it's going to happen...you are going to have dogs come through your property occasionally. I can't speak for everyone that dog hunts in Black Water but IF our dogs ever come onto your property it was an honest mistake and we are doing everything we can to get them caught. I also apologize for your ruined hunt on Saturday morning.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Now I have heard it all!

So let me get this straight????? If someone with a <U>*SMALLER LEASE OR PROPERTY*</U> shoots a deer on some adjoining property to yours, you feel slighted because "they killed our deer!"..... What a load of bull that is! 

What you are really saying is that you <U>*HAVE MORE MONEY*</U> and therefore are more entitled to the deer than they were. Go ahead and admit it. That is what it comes down to. In your mind, those deer are bought and paid for, and they <U>*STOLE*</U> the deer from you.

I am glad whenever someone kills a nice deer around our property. Whether it be a spike, doe, or 10 point. As long as they are happy, I am happy for them. This is hunting, not a Wall Street Deal. If you spent X dollars on your lease this year, it does not guarantee you X number of deer. 

Thats why they call it hunting, not killing.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Dagwood (12/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *whipper snapper (12/28/2009)*You idiots have hit an all time low... Killing dogs, give me a break. "That will teach the rest of them bastards to runacross my food plot". I think all you sh!t's that share this mentality should be burned out!. Keep up that shit and see what happens...
> ...


Yep, you right......enough fun for now kids.....


----------

